# Dog Foods that have never had Recalls



## Masterjedi688

Can someone tell me which brands of dog food have never had a recall?


----------



## Roloni

DiGiorno Frozen Pepperoni Pizza..


----------



## Masterjedi688

Roloni said:


> DiGiorno Frozen Pepperoni Pizza..




I take it you feed that to your dog?


----------



## Roloni

Masterjedi688 said:


> I take it you feed that to your dog?


No...but I tried...and they wont eat it.(and..its never been recalled)


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Roloni said:


> they wont eat it


Really? Something tells me I wouldn't have that problem. LOL.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me

Roloni said:


> DiGiorno Frozen Pepperoni Pizza..


Mine prefer cheese. Maybe try that one.  

Fromm has never had a recall.

I believe the same goes for Earthborn and Nutrisource, as well. There are a few more, I'm sure--but these are the ones off the top of my head. Maybe The Honest Kitchen as well?


----------



## Willowy

Look up the FDA website. They have a list of recalls. Although I don't know if never having a recall is necessarily a good thing---it might just mean they've never tested their food for anything.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Willowy said:


> Look up the FDA website. They have a list of recalls. Although I don't know if never having a recall is necessarily a good thing---it might just mean they've never tested their food for anything.


This.

I think having no recalls is a GOOD thing, a great thing -- don't get me wrong. But I wouldn't write off a company just from one or two recalls, etc.

Primal recalled something once for salmonella, Nature's Variety, etc. I think it's all a matter of how it's handled, how many dogs got ill or died from the contaminated food, etc.

But I know for sure Fromm and Precise have never had a recall.


----------



## Cyreen

You may find this helpful: Dog Food Recall List

Click on a particular brand in the list to see whether that brand has had any recalls.


----------



## LittleFr0g

Don't think Acana has ever had a recall


----------



## Masterjedi688

Thank everyone for your replies.


----------



## Masterjedi688

Roloni said:


> No...but I tried...and they wont eat it.(and..its never been recalled)


Ok, LOL. I guess variety is important.


----------



## Masterjedi688

I got an e-mail response from FROMM dog foods. They have never had a recall. Here is the message:


Thank you for your email and interest in Fromm Family Pet Foods.

Our family owned an operated company has been making premium pet foods since 1949. Here in Wisconsin we run two facilities for our kibble production, and this last year we proudly welcomed our 5th generation into our family business. In our rich history of over sixty years of dedicated experience and nutrition, we have never been involved in any recall. 

That said, be assured we do not rest on those laurels as we remain diligent in our commitment to safety each and every minute of our production day. One of the ways we do this is with our proactive approach to cleanliness and our lab testing of each batch of food we make. Should there ever be a concern we would be able to identify it before it even had a chance to leave our facility. We continue to set nutrition, quality, and integrity standards in the industry with our quiet innovations and approach to always doing the right thing. Even when those choices may take more time, costs, and efforts we believe that you and your pet are worth it.

Please note that should you select any of our recipes, we always have and will always offer an unconditional guarantee. We ask that should you ever need to use the guarantee you have your itemized store receipt and the UPC or Proof-of-purchase, please retain both. This guarantee is instead of samples as we no longer them directly from here at our manufacturing site. Some of our retailers will have samples so please inquire with them.

If you have any further questions now or in the future please let me know, I am happy to help.


----------



## Roloni

Masterjedi688 said:


> I got an e-mail response from FROMM dog foods. They have never had a recall. Here is the message:
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email and interest in Fromm Family Pet Foods.
> 
> Our family owned an operated company has been making premium pet foods since 1949. Here in Wisconsin we run two facilities for our kibble production, and this last year we proudly welcomed our 5th generation into our family business. In our rich history of over sixty years of dedicated experience and nutrition, we have never been involved in any recall.
> 
> That said, be assured we do not rest on those laurels as we remain diligent in our commitment to safety each and every minute of our production day. One of the ways we do this is with our proactive approach to cleanliness and our lab testing of each batch of food we make. Should there ever be a concern we would be able to identify it before it even had a chance to leave our facility. We continue to set nutrition, quality, and integrity standards in the industry with our quiet innovations and approach to always doing the right thing. Even when those choices may take more time, costs, and efforts we believe that you and your pet are worth it.
> 
> Please note that should you select any of our recipes, we always have and will always offer an unconditional guarantee. We ask that should you ever need to use the guarantee you have your itemized store receipt and the UPC or Proof-of-purchase, please retain both. This guarantee is instead of samples as we no longer them directly from here at our manufacturing site. Some of our retailers will have samples so please inquire with them.
> 
> If you have any further questions now or in the future please let me know, I am happy to help.


Do they make a frozen Pepperoni Pizza that me and my dogs can enjoy?


----------



## Masterjedi688

You may want to ask them if they do.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

I don't think Honest Kitchen has ever had a recall.


----------



## WalterDog

Kuma'sMom said:


> Don't think Acana has ever had a recall


You have to be joking. Champion has had several recalls, including the deaths of many cats in Australia that was white-washed for months before the recall. On top of that, Orijen was recalled for sharp fish bones and Acana was denied importation for salmonella contamination. And on top of that Champion managed to make a cow with bovine spongiform encephalopathy or Mad Cow into pet food.

LOL


----------



## Willowy

The Australia recall wasn't the manufacturer's fault, as I understand it. I guess it was some kind of irradiation that customs did that caused the trouble.


----------



## Nialr35

WalterDog said:


> You have to be joking. Champion has had several recalls, including the deaths of many cats in Australia that was white-washed for months before the recall. On top of that, Orijen was recalled for sharp fish bones and Acana was denied importation for salmonella contamination. And on top of that Champion managed to make a cow with bovine spongiform encephalopathy or Mad Cow into pet food.
> 
> LOL


The Australian recall was Australia's own fault. If you read what happened, Australia's regulations on imports and how they are handled you would know better.

As for everything else, where did you get all these information from? Can we see some citations? Proof or it did not happen.


----------



## Mama Of 3

Willowy said:


> The Australia recall wasn't the manufacturer's fault, as I understand it. I guess it was some kind of irradiation that customs did that caused the trouble.


That doesn't surprise me that AU did that. But it was a hard lesson for them to learn. When you arrive in AU on a plane the flight attendants are required to spray the inside of the plane with a bug spray before the doors are opened. At least they did when I flew there some years ago and I thought it was bug spray! Also there are plenty of signs and trash cans before you get to customs/immigration telling you dispose of food items, even ones kept and were served on the plane.


----------



## KaywinnitLee

I believe ZiwiPeak has never been recalled...I have had great success with it.


----------



## WalterDog

Nialr35 said:


> The Australian recall was Australia's own fault. If you read what happened, Australia's regulations on imports and how they are handled you would know better.
> 
> As for everything else, where did you get all these information from? Can we see some citations? Proof or it did not happen.


All documented fact if you bother to look:

http://www.wherearethepetfoodchampions.com/web/Orijen_Recall.html
http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scrip...EntryId=144-4376281-3&DocId=1&LineId=5&SfxId=

You should read up on the Australia event. A women had to get documents under the Freedom of Information Act to get at the truth.

If you dig a little more you will also find that some of the foods tested positive for BHA/BHT and that the company uses protein meals from a commercial renderer called Griffin Industries in Alabama. Is Alabama part of Canada?

All facts.

Oh and before I forget, the family cashed out last year, never informed customers, but still shows the old CEO on the website. The new CEO, Frank Burdzy, has no experience in pet foods unless some pets eat fertilizer and breath propane gas.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi

I believe Earthborn, Avoderm and Pinnacle have not been recalled. Also, fwiw, California Naturals, Innov and EVO.


----------



## WalterDog

StellaLucyDesi said:


> I believe Earthborn, Avoderm and Pinnacle have not been recalled. Also, fwiw, California Naturals, Innov and EVO.


Those above, Pro Pac, Precise, Pro Plan never a recall.

Annamaet probably has the longest track record, over 25 years not one problem.


----------



## Masterjedi688

You'd think dog foods like Pro plan would have been recalled. I fed that to my dog a while back, he was not to happy with the food.


----------



## Willowy

Purina has had recalls. Purina ONE, for sure. I don't really consider each of their different formulas to be a different brand.


----------



## kbuck1984

WalterDog said:


> All documented fact if you bother to look:
> 
> http://www.wherearethepetfoodchampions.com/web/Orijen_Recall.html
> http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scrip...EntryId=144-4376281-3&DocId=1&LineId=5&SfxId=
> 
> You should read up on the Australia event. A women had to get documents under the Freedom of Information Act to get at the truth.
> 
> If you dig a little more you will also find that some of the foods tested positive for BHA/BHT and that the company uses protein meals from a commercial renderer called Griffin Industries in Alabama. Is Alabama part of Canada?
> 
> All facts.
> 
> Oh and before I forget, the family cashed out last year, never informed customers, but still shows the old CEO on the website. The new CEO, Frank Burdzy, has no experience in pet foods unless some pets eat fertilizer and breath propane gas.



Interesting. Champion has responded to the Australia incident. They have also responded to the salmonella mixup with FDA. They were tested again and all test came up negative. 

I couldn't find their response to the mad cow accusations, anyone have this or know if they responded?


----------



## TTs Towel

.......................


----------



## Jacksons Mom

TTs Towel said:


> Hill's has never had a recall. Although reading a lot from this food forum youd think it was being recalled every day the way people talk about it.


Well, to be fair, they've had CAT food recalls and FDA warnings. But yes never any dog food recalls.


----------



## Jordan S

Orijen(aside from that incident in australia, but that was the aussie government's fault for irradiating the food).


----------



## WalterDog

Jordan S said:


> Orijen(aside from that incident in australia, but that was the aussie government's fault for irradiating the food).


That is simply not true.

http://www.wherearethepetfoodchampions.com/web/Orijen_Recall.html
http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scrip...EntryId=144-4376281-3&DocId=1&LineId=5&SfxId=

So four total. If you look at the facts there is more to the Australian incident than the internet tells you.

Plus there were several bad batches of Regional Red that were not recalled but were clearly screwed up.

This company does a great job of masquerading.


----------



## MusherChic

As far as I know, Redpaw and Native have never been recalled...along with a few other performance brands that I can't remember the names of at the moment...


----------



## Masterjedi688

Makes you wonder how many other dog food companies are masquerading.


----------



## WalterDog

MusherChic said:


> As far as I know, Redpaw and Native have never been recalled...along with a few other performance brands that I can't remember the names of at the moment...


Annamaet & Dr. Tim's, Red Paw is a good food and so is Native.


----------



## MusherChic

> Annamaet & Dr. Tim's,


Annamaet! That's the one. Dr Tim's too. Also National and Inukshuk I don't think have ever had issues...


----------



## DaViking

Horizon Legacy - Complete, ProSeries - Inukshuk, FirstMate.

There are many good brands that have had recalls for various reasons and have handled it very well. I don't freak out unless the company shows blatant neglect and disrespect for their customers.


----------



## KPownj

WalterDog said:


> You have to be joking. Champion has had several recalls, including the deaths of many cats in Australia that was white-washed for months before the recall. On top of that, Orijen was recalled for sharp fish bones and Acana was denied importation for salmonella contamination. And on top of that Champion managed to make a cow with bovine spongiform encephalopathy or Mad Cow into pet food.
> 
> LOL


Champion did NOT have a recall in 2011. What did happen: On Jan. 31st, 2011 the FDA tested a sample form Acana Grasslands prior to letting the shipment cross the border. The results said that it "appeared" to have salmonella; and an "import alert" was put on Acana Grassland. Additional samples were sent to an FDA approved 3rd party independent lab for further testing - which all came back negative. The FDA requires somewhere around a couple month's passing before an import alert is lifted.

the Australian Orijen Cat Food was damaged by irradiation. “Both the U.S. FDA. and the Science Council of Canada attempt to minimize the effects of food irradiation by quoting a report from Ames, Iowa, July 1986, (Report No. 9, Council for Agricultural Science and Technology) saying that each kilogray of ionizing radiation breaks only 6 chemical bonds out of 10 million in food. This makes the magnitude, the nature and the biological impact of the breaks seem small. However, in 100 millilitres (or 0.1 litre) of water there are 5-gram moles, that is 1025 molecules. At the low-dose of one kilogray, 6 times 1018 chemical bonds are broken creating the hydroxyl radical, one of the most reactive entities known in biochemistry. Water makes up some 80% of most foods.” 
Now, Imagine a pet food, with 80 to 100 different ingredients, millions of different chemical bonds involved, all being slightly altered through irradiation; the possibilities of problems are overwhelming. 
As far as the fish bones ....The supplier of the fresh salmon experienced some mechanical difficulties, and they shipped some salmon that contained these pieces.


----------



## KPownj

Australia irradiates all the pet food that comes in from out of the country .. NOT the brands doing .... AND the fish bone pieces were NOT HUGE like some pages claim ... what food do you feed your pets WalterDog?


----------



## KPownj

ANY brand that uses CORN is not a good brand ...


----------



## RonE

KPownj said:


> Australia irradiates all the pet food that comes in from out of the country .. NOT the brands doing .... AND the fish bone pieces were NOT HUGE like some pages claim ... what food do you feed your pets WalterDog?


WalterDog will not be responding. He, and a dozen-or-so other incarnations of the same troll, have been banned from the forum.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

Mama Of 3 said:


> That doesn't surprise me that AU did that. But it was a hard lesson for them to learn. When you arrive in AU on a plane the flight attendants are required to spray the inside of the plane with a bug spray before the doors are opened. At least they did when I flew there some years ago and I thought it was bug spray! Also there are plenty of signs and trash cans before you get to customs/immigration telling you dispose of food items, even ones kept and were served on the plane.


Yikes! a country full of germaphobes :/ (J/K)


----------



## KPownj

I work in the pet industry ... (retail) and know quite a bit about foods ... human foods have recalls ... bag salad.. fruits and veggies have too ... Taco Bell ... did we never eat them again? No ... if a company has a recall and learns from it and changes what they do then fine ... its the brands that are recalled OVER AND OVER AND OVER that I have issues with ... and for the record ANY food that uses corn as an ingredient ... no matter how far down the list is not a good food in my book!


----------

